# [Heisec] Ocean's 14 - Sekunden-Bankraub im Kasino



## Newsfeed (31 Oktober 2012)

Die Schauplätze sind Kasinos in Kalifornien und Nevada, die Gruppe umfasst 14 Personen und alle heben - in einem Intervall von nur 60 Sekunden - jeweils etwa 10.000 Dollar ab. Das FBI hat dem hollywoodreifen Diebstahl nun ein Ende gesetzt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

